# Kluge Sprüche für kluge Leute (also alle hier)



## Berggeist1963 (12 Aug. 2010)

1.Wenn der Papst pupst, piept´s. 2. Lieber ein Schwimmbecken als einen Tennisarm. 3. Bewusste Raucher trinken Filterkaffee. 4. Wenn ich die Kraft dazu hätte, würde ich gar nichts machen. 5. Mehr Nachttöpfe für Pottwale! 6. Nur allein von Marmelade steht der P...el auch nicht gerade. 7. Paulus schrieb an die Korinther: Haar am Ar..h gibt warm im Winter. 8. Oraler Sex ist Geschmackssache. 9. Lieber breitbeinig als engstirnig. 9. Durch den Tod bringt die Natur zum Ausdruck, dass wir kürzer treten sollten. 10. An Mitgift ist noch keiner gestorben.


----------



## Q (12 Aug. 2010)

rofl3 Schöne Sprüche, danke!


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (12 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2010)

wirklich kluge Sprüche :thumbup:


----------

